# To wax or not to wax???



## stuartpaul (7 Jun 2006)

No, - not me legs!!

Just finishing a box with Danish oil. After about 8 coats it's looking rather good and wondering if waxing will make a lot of difference?

Heard that applied with fine wire wool it helps build up that sheen that just makes it look that little bit better.

Any opinions?


----------



## gidon (7 Jun 2006)

Increasing the number of oil coats beyond 2 or 3 doesn't really increase the gloss / sheen much more. You are much better off finishing the finish with some wax as you say. You'll be amazed what a difference it makes. Just apply with fine steel wool or webrax. And then polish to the sheen you're after .
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jun 2006)

Yeah, I always wax small boxes after danish oil or patina. I have never tried applying with wire wool on a finished box through as my experiments on off-cuts have proved to be unsatisfactory


----------



## Pam (11 Jun 2006)

Is Briwax okay to use on decorative boxes after applying Patina?? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jun 2006)

Should be OK Pam. I have no used Briwax as I use Chestnut products, however Chestnut's wax works fine over the Patina


----------



## woodbloke (26 Jun 2006)

Stuartpaul wrote:


> fine wire wool



I don't use wool any more, especially on oak. I use instead the grey Webrax pads from APTC - Rob


----------



## dedee (26 Jun 2006)

I've used briwax over patina on oak (not with wire wool). Still pleased with the result after about 12 years 

Andy


----------

